# Groundsmaster 72 Project



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought it back in early April of this year, after a short time we noticed it would over heat quickly.......after some basic tests I narrowed it down to the head gasket. So, I thought I would post a day by day, (more like week by week) photo book of the work in progress and any design changes or other repairs that come to light. Fingers crossed...LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

The young man is my youngest son, Thomas. He is hoping that I will one day fund him a landscaping business, since he loves the work, but hates his current boss.....LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Was able to clean the engine tag off..............
Continental R - Engine 839-46
Spec# 152005
Serial# 14176
Teledyne Continental Motors.

To The Bat Cave.....................


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I checked out the link from my intro tread, http://www.continentalengineparts.net/technicaldata/continentalengines.html
but having a hard time from what engine I have to get the parts? Always hated this part of any project.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

just googled the R engine 839-46, turns out this is a renault engine.....oh boy


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I just got done ordering the parts from a gentleman in the UK, these are the same engines used in the 72-79 Renault R4 cars in France, the cars were never available here with this engine, but Toro and some other companies used the engines as power plants. Will post pictures as I go and when the parts get here


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

just got an email that my head gasket kit is on its way across the big pond, left from Alfreton, Derbyshire DE55 2JL yesterday. Should be here next Saturday.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

email this morning says my packaged cleared customs in NY.......tic toc tic toc goes the pacing clock...LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

so as usual, I never got around to working on this all winter........but I did just pick up a nice parts machine that runs.......so there will be some light at the end of the tunnel, just not sure what day/week/month.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

currently have it hiding behind the garage next to the 154 parts machine I got last month


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If I remember,correctly, when you pull the head, you have to remove the rocker shafts,to get to some of the head bolts.
When I did the head on one,4 yrs ago, I made a pin board,to keep all the washers,springs,etc. straight .


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

good to know, thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I did tear into last night.......I have a working parts machine, but I could not resist the erg to try and repair this one first, if I fail then I will switch out the engines.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

You were correct John, two head bolts buried under the rocker shafts....I backed out all the valve lash screws and tipped the rockers back to gain access to the head bolts........at this point I pulled all the push rods out as well. Pulled the head with water pump and manifolds attached. I sure wish this had a block drain cock, even with the lower hose removed it is still full of coolant.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

brought the parts machine up the garage, just in case....LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

*got the block cleaned up, chased the threads for the head bolts and cleaned the gasket mating surface as best I could.*


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Noticed that the radiator was resting on the drive clutch assembly, so I lifted it into position and soldered it together.







*


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Set the head into place, tightened it down and reassembled the rockers and pushrods.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

The fan was going to be painted yellow, but when I went downstairs I discovered that the yellow and the black paint was gone, wife used it for something, so all that was left was chrome and gold.
I kinda like it .........................so I painted the valve cover to match....LOL


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

valves adjusted


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

*set the valve cover on it to see how it would look







*


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

tomorrow I will get the rest of the engine together, weld the crack on the deck and fire it up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On the block drain,....that was a problem ,on the one I did,also.
Ended up sticking a brake bleeder hose in it ,and using the bleeder to drain it.
PITA!
When they run right,they're a GREAT unit for mowing large areas,.....but sometimes they're a real pain!
By the way Doc,...they could also mount a push blade,up front,and one that I saw in Michigan had a hydro drive snowcaster,and cab!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

That is what I did also, just siphoned the coolant out.

The parts machine i bought has an extra joystick cut into the right front rail and there are a set of disconnects hanging in the front. The guy I bought it from moved here from Texas and told me that it used to have a street sweeper on it. That's when the little wheels in my head started thinking about all the possibilities............hmmmmmm


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I found a few photos of this machine on the interweb.......I have got to find me a cab for this


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

video of it running.......need to pick up spark plugs for it tomorrow and tweak the timing.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Willy 55 whats up with tbe baseboard on your mower for and i know the manufacturer of the base board too its suntemp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

these little engines run hotter than they should and the radiator is the largest that will fit, so I added the small slantfin sections to what would have been the heater hoses had this engine been in a car.......helps alot to keep her running around 190 degrees.......this engine is a Renault R5, the same engine used in the LeCar application of the 80's


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

added a better radiator this summer but forgot to update this thread


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Willy have you ever tried redline oil water wetter or any of those that help increase the water ability to realece the heat 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

no I havn't


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

You should try that or any otber ones that r suppose to help reduce water temp in radiator and take tje heat out of the motor 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Beeker (Sep 24, 2018)

willys55 said:


> *set the valve cover on it to see how it would look
> View attachment 35030
> *


----------



## Beeker (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello, I was hoping you can help me out. I am looking for an engine rebuil gasket kit for a R839-46 continental motor. Looks like you ordered some parts out of Uk thanks beeker


----------



## Beeker (Sep 24, 2018)

willys55 said:


> Bought it back in early April of this year, after a short time we noticed it would over heat quickly.......after some basic tests I narrowed it down to the head gasket. So, I thought I would post a day by day, (more like week by week) photo book of the work in progress and any design changes or other repairs that come to light. Fingers crossed...LOL
> View attachment 29350
> 
> 
> ...





willys55 said:


> Was able to clean the engine tag off..............
> Continental R - Engine 839-46
> Spec# 152005
> Serial# 14176
> ...


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Beeker said:


> Hello, I was hoping you can help me out. I am looking for an engine rebuil gasket kit for a R839-46 continental motor. Looks like you ordered some parts out of Uk thanks beeker


I ordered them off the UK Ebay site, I don't have any other sources in the mother land other than that


----------



## Lloydm (Jul 2, 2020)

What


willys55 said:


> Set the head into place, tightened it down and reassembled the rockers and pushrods.
> View attachment 35028


 ?? What was the torquing the rockets. The set on top of pushrod. My manual says 6-7 lb. Must be inch lbs.


----------



## LHowe (7 mo ago)

willys55 said:


> I ordered them off the UK Ebay site, I don't have any other sources in the mother land other than that


Do you have any links to the rebuild kit? Looking for one for mine


----------

